# sorry 686



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Dear Smith & Wesson 686 I'm writing this because, it's too hard to tell this to your face. but, I've fallen in love with a different pistol. I'm sorry we had a great run, your a great pistol and I still wana be friends it's just the Sig Sauer p226 is everything I've ever wanted in a pistol. I'm in love 686 I hope you understand............That's right I finally fired my p226 and I have to say it's the BEST pistol I have ever fired in my life. So I guess you can say I'm now a Sig nut!


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*You just joined a club of MANY*

Hey 8Eric6, you're just one of many. All should beware before laying a hand on a Sig. Many relationships have been ruined by this strange phenomenon. I myself was a proud owner of a Taurus P917 CS but since purchasing my first Sig P229 SAS Gen II two-tone and most recently a P229 DAK (recently customized) I regret that I have not taken my Taurus out for a shooting date since. I am yet to end the relationship but there's always tomorrow and another Sig. Hmmmm......that P239 two-tone with night sights sure is a hot little number.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the few advantages of guns over women is that guns don't mind if you love more than one. :smt083


----------

